

Emacs killed the server - dahoop
https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=732157

======
unwind
Somehow, I find their reasoning as to why they're not going to fix it
("Because the affected component is not scheduled to be updated in the current
release, Red Hat is unfortunately unable to address this request at this
tim"") somewhat ... backwards. I would easily come to the conclusion that
being broken is reason to schedule an update.

I realize this is Big Enterprise-ware, but I still think they could do more,
e.g. point the user towards some Emacs-specific tracker maybe.

~~~
recampbell
Well, this was just reported on Saturday, so I doubt anyone has really had a
chance to look into it seriously, let alone reproduce the issue.

It looks like it could be a bad bug, but I think it's premature for HN front
page at this point. Get a few more reproductions and additional data before
sounding the alarm. There are probably other bugs more worthy of such
attention at this point.

